# My 'new' Timex Electric



## bedfellow (Aug 21, 2017)

I received this beauty today and I'm loving it. I have a real fascination with electric watches but this is the first working one I have aquired.
















Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ted (Oct 29, 2009)

Great looking watch! I don't know if it is still in existence, but there used to be a whole website dedicated to Timex watches. This is a perfect example of how they would take existing technology, cut production costs so the everyday person could afford one, them mount them in great looking cases with innovative dials! There is no way back then when I was making $1.25 an hour (which equals .986887657 half sterlings or quarter pences or euros or whatever you guys are using over there, this week) that I could afford $89.00 for a Hamilton Electric. But I could save and eventually get a Timex Electric for about $25.00. Welcome to the Electric Watch Forum!


----------



## Sometimes its Gus (Feb 22, 2018)

THis takes me back to my 21st when I got a timex. little did I realise the value of what I was given and wore it out and lost it years later. 30 years on I wish I had been more careful.


----------



## JerseyMo (Aug 2, 2010)

cool - the dial code indicates this one is from 1980. Or that is how I read it from the photo.

The Timex Watch Forum on Network54 is no more. I was among the cast of characters who contributed to it for many years. Timex like Time marches on and so do their vintage watches.

Timex entered the battery powered race in 1962 and had many different styles and movements. What is really cool about some of them ( the latter Taiwan made are less quality but great styling) is how easy

it is to get them running again.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

a few years ago, I bought 2 timex quartz chronographs (black dial and white dial). they have an expensive battery, but they switch off when you pull the stem. vin


----------



## tylerstg (Nov 17, 2015)

@JerseyMo please message me privately


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

tylerstg said:


> @JerseyMo please message me privately


 The private messaging system is only open to members with over 50 posts each mate.


----------



## JerseyMo (Aug 2, 2010)

yes, this forum was some conditions placed on new comers. So at this stage I am not permitted to utilize the PM option.

so you will have to reply for all to see!


----------



## AshvinN3 (Mar 26, 2018)

Loving the domed look on the glass!


----------



## DryEagle (Apr 3, 2018)

Sometimes its Gus said:


> THis takes me back to my 21st when I got a timex. little did I realise the value of what I was given and wore it out and lost it years later. 30 years on I wish I had been more careful.


 If you got good use of it, then it did its job. Don't regret mate.


----------

